# RS3 (MQB) - quattro GmbH is on it



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

The first RS3 has been quattro GmbH's most successful RS model. The initial run was expected to be limited to just 2,500 units. That was increased as orders kept on coming in. The UK's allocation was increased by a second tranche of 500 units bring the total production run to about 5,000 cars. The 8P chassis RS3 is now out of production, but even so considerable demand for new RS3s persists, which explains why second-hand values are proving to be so robust. 

Some of the demand will be taken-up by the new Q3 Rs, (which is still in short supply despite being announced months ago) and the new S3, which is an impressive car. Neither model is quite on a par with Mercedes-Benz new AMG A45, which has received a rapturous welcome in Europe. In short, the need for Audi to produce an MQB RS3 is pressing. 

With the latest RS6 and RS7 models safely launched, this has freed-up time for quattro GmbH to focus on the next RS3 (MQB). Not that they have been idle in this respect; my understanding is that work began on MQB RS3 even before the new A3 was launched, when early indications were that Audi had a winner on its hands with the current 8P RS3. 

Contrary to the previous thread on this topic, Audi is *absolutely* expected to mount the 2.5 litre engine in the next version. Nothing has been officially announced, but everyone seems to expect a lightened 2.5 5-cylinder unit with 380-400 bhp and 40 mpg and less than 200 g of CO2 emissions. 

A friend who lives in Germany reports that disguised A3 mules have been seen around Neckarsulm and it is only a matter of time before we see one pounding around the Nurburgring. Expect pictures in September. I wonder if it will crack a sub-8 minutes time?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I can't imagine this would be anything other than a limited-production run for the US market?


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I can't imagine this would be anything other than a limited-production run for the US market?


 If that...we didn't even see a 'S' last round. Hard to say if they would have sold more neither, the 3.2L seemed to do ok, but with an A4 priced the same for the first couple years, the no brainer was B7.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yep. I'm glad the MQB will be able to space the A3 and A4 out a bit, because I have no use for a car the size of the A4.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Mmm a limited US production run of RS3 sportbacks has me drooling just thinking about it.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

DaLeadBull said:


> Mmm a limited US production run of RS3 sportbacks has me drooling just thinking about it.


 Seriously doubt it would be a RS3 Sportback. This info along with the "under the sheets" photo, further hints at a RS3 Sedan. 

Now I need to save even more money....


----------



## cooperrf (Mar 27, 2013)

DaLeadBull said:


> Mmm a limited US production run of RS3 sportbacks has me drooling just thinking about it.


 If there will indeed be an RS3 sportback (5 door) I will have a deposit check signed and ready to put into a dealer's hand this afternoon. If it's going to be a sedan I'll wait for more info and pictures to drop in september. 

Is there an eta on these? Model year 2015?


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

yeh i have no desire for a RS3 sportsback either. i want the sedan. 

if its to release a year after the S3 though, i may have to skip it and just go S3.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

MaX PL said:


> yeh i have no desire for a RS3 sportsback either. i want the sedan.
> 
> if its to release a year after the S3 though, i may have to skip it and just go S3.


 I'm right there with you, though I'd almost prefer it be a delayed intro (every precedent we have for this type of thing says it would be) so that I'm not tempted to justify it over the S3. Besides, I don't feel like I've done enough to gift myself an RS3 at this point in my life.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

It's interesting that the best selling RS model ever is a sportback and the urQuattro that made Audi famous was a sportback, yet adding this body type to its US offerings isn't going to happen except in the hybrid form where the sportback is used to draw attention to it. I know, I know... america likes their utility vehicles higher off the ground and the Q3 will cover that base.


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

It won't be a limited edition model this time around. In Europe, demand for ever hotter hatchbacks is increasing not diminishing. With a large number of A3 body styles, it should be easy to create a model to suit everyone. 

I hear not only that an RS3 Sportback is in the works, but also a Sedan version. Last time, Audi didn't make a 3-door RS3 because they feared that it would cannibalise TT sales. Given its success, this could change this time. 

The Sportback BTW is expected to debut next year, presumably in March 2014 at Geneva with an on sale date of May. The Sedan should follow in September. With US launches typically 12 months later, that means RS3s stateside in Spring 2015.


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

It would really ruin my day if it doesn't come with a manual trans.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm right there with you, though I'd almost prefer it be a delayed intro (every precedent we have for this type of thing says it would be) so that I'm not tempted to justify it over the S3. Besides, I don't feel like I've done enough to gift myself an RS3 at this point in my life.


 I'm with you Dan, having an RS3 launch delayed would almost be a blessing in disguise for me. It would make my decision much easier in that I wouldn't have to choose between the two AND my wallet would thank me. But man would I love to have one. 

I guess part of my thinking is I could easily mod an S3 to get close to a hypothetical RS3's power.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

DaLeadBull said:


> Mmm a limited US production run of RS3 sportbacks has me drooling just thinking about it.


 Americans don't want an RS3 sportback, they want a Q3 RS because American roads are third world so everyone needs to drive a SUV, ask AoA :laugh:


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

My main concern is will they differentiate the RS3 enough from the S3? 

The RS3 needs these things imo: 
- More aggressive body kit with wider fenders 
- Bigger/Wider wheels/tires 
- More performance oriented AWD system (More aggressive Haldex tuning or a rear LSD or both) 
- Bigger brakes 
- Different engine and a good bump in power (I guess this is a certainty) 
- Lighter than S3? (maybe asking too much)


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

S4orceaudi said:


> It would really ruin my day if it doesn't come with a manual trans.


 The previous run of RS3 Sportbacks were equipped only with DSGs. 

I'm afraid the days of manual transmissions is waining--for the past decade or so manual transmission-equipped cars made up approximately 3.5% of new car sales. That's not high enough to justify the costs of crash and emissions testing that's required to sell them here. I believe VW has a higher percentage of manual sales so they can justify the expense because it doesn't put their profits in the negative column.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

DaLeadBull said:


> My main concern is will they differentiate the RS3 enough from the S3?
> 
> The RS3 needs these things imo:
> - More aggressive body kit with wider fenders
> ...


 Totally agree ! Especially the wider body and overall performance. I will always be dissapointed VW didn't make wider fender flares for the R32. It needs muscles !!! :laugh:


----------



## madcowz (Jan 9, 2002)

VR6Nikopol said:


> I will always be dissapointed VW didn't make wider fender flares for the R32. It needs muscles !!! :laugh:


 Like those on the Polo R WRC car. Nice.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Hopefully with the MQB architecture it will be easier to give the car wider fenders without much trouble right? Isn't that the whole point of MQB? Hopefully Audi makes use of it.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

when do we start speculating at RS3 US pricing? 
I'm guessing $55k.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

FractureCritical said:


> when do we start speculating at RS3 US pricing?
> I'm guessing $55k.


 I noticed the CLA AMG will be starting at $48k. Figure if there is a RS3, it will be very close, if not just a little north.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

JGreen76 said:


> I noticed the CLA AMG will be starting at $48k. Figure if there is a RS3, it will be very close, if not just a little north.


 I would seriously consider dropping $48k for an RS3. I'd have to fit a forward facing kid seat in the back and do a song and dance in front of my justifiably skeptical wife to make it happen, but the seat would likely fit, the song would surely be off key, and the dance would end me up on my A$$, but it would happen.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

$48k and you'd probably have me sold as well.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

yeh, but hopefully the RS3 comes well optioned at 48k. 

the CLA45 AMG has a base of 48k but I optioned mine out to 65k with all the special bits the car was advertised with for months, and lost interest as a result. 

70k after tax and interest. no way is that worth it, especially since i wasnt exactly excited about that interior after seeing the S3.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That's my fear for the RS3 as well.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I think a 52 sticker can be expected


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

This pretty much seals the deal on my next ride. Sedan or Sportback. Finally the right motor and the right size car. I wanted a TTRS but couldn't justify the space issues. Soooo happy. Here's to hoping this is a good indication that we are getting this in the USA. 

If this doesn't come to the US, Golf R Mk7 here I come... 

Quite a big jump in price between these two. Yes the 2.5l Turbo is worth it to me. Lolz.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

The TT-RS is being sold around $60k here in the US. I would expect a RS3 to be near the same price point. If they offer it for $50k, it would be a big seller.


----------



## Saracen (Sep 20, 2011)

cyberpmg said:


> The TT-RS is being sold around $60k here in the US. I would expect a RS3 to be near the same price point. If they offer it for $50k, it would be a big seller.


 I disagree. Look at the premium that TT models get over models build on the same platform with the same drivetrain. 

I'm saying $50k for the RS3. 



mike3141 said:


> The previous run of RS3 Sportbacks were equipped only with DSGs.
> 
> I'm afraid the days of manual transmissions is waining--for the past decade or so manual transmission-equipped cars made up approximately 3.5% of new car sales. That's not high enough to justify the costs of crash and emissions testing that's required to sell them here. I believe VW has a higher percentage of manual sales so they can justify the expense because it doesn't put their profits in the negative column.


 The TT-RS and Golf R both were sold in the states with a manual only, so I guess I'm a bit more optimistic. If the RS3 doesn't have a stick I won't be as interested.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

This is not a Manual versus DSG/S-Tronic/PDK thread, please don't start that up here. lol jk  

For what it's worth, it would be neat if Audi/VW offered both options. Seeing how the 5/6/7 Speed Manuals are going the way of the dinosaur in Camp VW eg: the new 911 GT3 is a PDK Only, watch this: 



 
I'd say get your manuals while you can, I've already been consumed by the Zombie-Hoard that is Dual Clutch Transmissions (DE ones, nothing else mind you )


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

S4orceaudi said:


> It would really ruin my day if it doesn't come with a manual trans.


 Actually it would ruin my day if it was the only version to come with a manual.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Since all new A3-type offerings are coming with DSG (and the Sportback RS3 was DSG only) I wouldn't count on seeing any other transmission offerings.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

just to rub salt into all the manual drivers wounds, a relative who is living in Austria just bought a manual a3 sport back 2L TDI sport 184hp. :banghead:


----------



## lupingranturismo (Sep 9, 2012)

Do you think we will see the new RS3 @ Geneva motor show? (March 2014)


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

I think it is expected to be shown later this month.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

S4orceaudi said:


> I think it is expected to be shown later this month.


 That's hard to say...maybe... 
We got the A8 / S8 and the new concept for Frankfurt Sept 10th, then next up is Tokyo. No shows in August that's for sure.


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

S4orceaudi said:


> I think it is expected to be shown later this month.


Not true. We may see a mule running around the Nurburgring, but it won't be launched before March 2014. I think we'll see either a March 2014 reveal at Geneva or September 2014 in Paris.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Crocodile said:


> Not true. We may see a mule running around the Nurburgring, but it won't be launched before March 2014. I think we'll see either a March 2014 reveal at Geneva or September 2014 in Paris.


Who's not to say there already hasn't been mules that look like the S3 now that it's out and visible?


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

cyberpmg said:


> Who's not to say there already hasn't been mules that look like the S3 now that it's out and visible?


There's definitely a mule running now, it's just that we haven't seen it yet. And, believe me, we're looking out for it.


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

Any word if were gona see this Sept 10th?


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

S4orceaudi said:


> Any word if were gona see this Sept 10th?


I don't think so. The Group will want to make a noise about the Golf R and allow it to enjoy the limelight before announcing the RS3. Audi will also be assessing the Mercedes-Benz A45 AMG to see what they need to do to improve the RS3. 

I am hoping for a Geneva 2014 announcement with an on sale date of May or June. It may not arrive until Paris in September next year, but it shouldn't be any later. The current RS3 has been a real hit for Audi - Indeed success was so unexpected that they didn't really invest heavily in it, hence the unconventional wider fronts than rears. Since the RS3 became the best selling RS model of all time, it has put quite a burden of expectation on the new one. 

As the new S3 shows, the MQB platform is a great basis on which to build. How well the 2.5-litre five fits remains to be seen, but I am so psyched about this car...


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Don't know if I'll be able to wait so long. Especially since there will soon be an immaculate RS2 for sale in town.

http://www.ottawa-vdubbing.com/forums/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=51867&start=20

opcorn:


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> I don't think so. The Group will want to make a noise about the Golf R and allow it to enjoy the limelight before announcing the RS3. Audi will also be assessing the Mercedes-Benz A45 AMG to see what they need to do to improve the RS3.
> 
> I am hoping for a Geneva 2014 announcement with an on sale date of May or June. It may not arrive until Paris in September next year, but it shouldn't be any later. The current RS3 has been a real hit for Audi - Indeed success was so unexpected that they didn't really invest heavily in it, hence the unconventional wider fronts than rears. Since the RS3 became the best selling RS model of all time, it has put quite a burden of expectation on the new one.
> 
> As the new S3 shows, the MQB platform is a great basis on which to build. How well the 2.5-litre five fits remains to be seen, but I am so psyched about this car...


I am salivating for some news about the RS3. I hope we hear something soon, hopefully Audi takes the RS3 seriously this time.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

DaLeadBull said:


> I am salivating for some news about the RS3. I hope we hear something soon, hopefully Audi takes the RS3 seriously this time.


spy shot of mule, another unobtanium for the US 











http://www.worldcarfans.com/113100463839/audi-rs3-mule-caught-in-the-open


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

mookieblaylock said:


> spy shot of mule, another unobtanium for the US


Nice, I just posted on the other thread that we haven't heard anything about the RS3. I really like the flared fenders, does it look wider than the S3 or am I just imagining things?

Here's to hoping your wrong and we eventually get a RS3 sportback in the states. I mean look at it, perfection. I mean the sedan looks good but the hatch is just on another level imo.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DaLeadBull said:


> Nice, I just posted on the other thread that we haven't heard anything about the RS3. I really like the flared fenders, does it look wider than the S3 or am I just imagining things?
> 
> Here's to hoping your wrong and we eventually get a RS3 sportback in the states. I mean look at it, perfection. I mean the sedan looks good but the hatch is just on another level imo.


Egh, I don't think it looks appreciably wider or more flared.










The rear arches are a bit different, but that's probably as a result of the body more than the trim level. To me, the fronts look about the same.

... and, just because I have to:

_I mean look at it, perfection. I mean the sportback looks good but the saloon is just on another level imo. _


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We got the set from the 'Ring this week. Here are two.



















More shots can be found in the story. Also check out the linked Type 8V/MQB RS 3 photo gallery for a bunch of our renderings too... both by us and by P.R. Walker who's done more recent sedan and Sportback renders.

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...k-test-mule-pops-up-at-nurburgring-test-days/


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Egh, I don't think it looks appreciably wider or more flared.
> 
> The rear arches are a bit different, but that's probably as a result of the body more than the trim level. To me, the fronts look about the same.
> 
> ...


About the looks of sedan vs hatch, agree to disagree my friend.  I just think hatchbacks look sportier than sedans (when done right). 

Yea looking at it, I realize that its just the standard S3 body with the RS3 powertrain in it. The real RS3 will have a different front bumper, exhaust tips etc. and hopefully flared fenders/wider look.

The article mentions it will go on sale in spring 2014, that's coming up soon. When do you think they'll unveil the car?


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

DaLeadBull said:


> About the looks of sedan vs hatch, agree to disagree my friend.  I just think hatchbacks look sportier than sedans (when done right).
> 
> Yea looking at it, I realize that its just the standard S3 body with the RS3 powertrain in it. The real RS3 will have a different front bumper, exhaust tips etc. and hopefully flared fenders/wider look.
> 
> The article mentions it will go on sale in spring 2014, that's coming up soon. When do you think they'll unveil the car?


Geneva, March 2014.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> Geneva, March 2014.


You think they'll introduce it in March and immediately put it on sale? If spring 2014 is the expected time frame as suggested by that article that is.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

Please, please come to the US.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Man, I hope this comes to the U.S. in any form! I will put off an S3 for sure if this comes soon after.


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

DaLeadBull said:


> You think they'll introduce it in March and immediately put it on sale? If spring 2014 is the expected time frame as suggested by that article that is.


Very unlikely to be shown before March 2014, although it might appear at Detroit in January to make the point that an RS3 sedan will be available to US customers. 

Personally, I am expecting a Geneva launch in March 2014 with an on-sale date of May / June in Europe, September in the UK and March 2015 in the USA. 

The really interesting rumour is that the Gen 2 RS3 won't be a limited edition model but a standard model in Sportback, Sedan and Convertible models. The rumoured A3 Avant is also happening, because MB is releasing Shooting Brake version of the CLA. 

Anyone want and RS3 Avant?


----------



## lupingranturismo (Sep 9, 2012)

Any news about RS3 8V?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

In no review does any reviewer mention about the CLA45 AMG understeering. I wonder why the 8P RS3 had understeer built in and whether Audi will make the new RS3 also understeer.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

LWNY said:


> In no review does any reviewer mention about the CLA45 AMG understeering. I wonder why the 8P RS3 had understeer built in and whether Audi will make the new RS3 also understeer.


No joke - but I recall reading once that Audi purposely builds in understeer because that's what its customers have "come to expect".

Take that for what it's worth....


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Travis Grundke said:


> No joke - but I recall reading once that Audi purposely builds in understeer because that's what its customers have "come to expect".
> 
> Take that for what it's worth....


That to me is ridiculous, if not just a bold faced lie. lol

The reason Audi's generally tend to understeer is that most of the engine's weight is over the front axle unlike BMW's and Benz's. It has nothing to do with customer expectation.

If Audi's were built to understeer then I wonder why Audi is trying to build the new chassis architecture to mount the engine further back and also incorporating rear torque vectoring LSD's and such.


----------



## Chuck2001 (Aug 12, 2011)

Understeer = Safety but boring for minority

Oversteer = Not everyone can manage, only minority


----------



## Velocipedio_Redux (Jul 26, 2013)

DaLeadBull said:


> That to me is ridiculous, if not just a bold faced lie. lol
> 
> The reason Audi's generally tend to understeer is that most of the engine's weight is over the front axle unlike BMW's and Benz's. It has nothing to do with customer expectation.
> 
> If Audi's were built to understeer then I wonder why Audi is trying to build the new chassis architecture to mount the engine further back and also incorporating rear torque vectoring LSD's and such.


It's not ridiculous; he is largely correct. Audi sets up their chassis to understeer at the tractive limit. This applies to all of their cars and is a function, largely, of the chassis tuning and AWD. About the only model that behaves differently under provocation is the R8, but that makes sense, given that it is more or less a RWD car. The S and RS models with the trick rear diffs haves moved more that direction, but they still don't happily do power oversteer. 

A car with a 60/40ish weight distribution can still be set up to be pretty neutral. Many sports-oriented cars have this configuration -- WRX STIs, EVOs, A45 AMG, etc. Go take a look at where the engine sits in those models. For road cars that need to function as people haulers and sports cars, there is always going to be compromise involved in the engineering, but that doesn't mean such a car can't be set up to handle well. I've had an A4 quattro and an S3 sport back. Neither understeered on public roads, and I've taken both on the Nurburgring here in Germany, where I also never had understeer when driving the car cleanly, with respect for the fact that the chassis were both AWD that did not send overwhelming amounts of torque to the rear. I'm also not interested in either plowing or sliding around turns, and would posit that the driver plays the most important role of all when discussing "handling."

Finally, I don't really see Audi making major changes to their chassis architectures. The B8 A4 chassis was improved a bit, but the Torsen/mech. AWD cars were traditionally the worst in the range in terms of engine position. The new S3's axle was moved a mere 4 cm forward. Do you think this is going to have a major appreciable effect on chassis balance? If they were serious about creating the best chassis possible from a sport perspective, the engine would need to move much further inward toward the center point of the chassis; but such a level of effort is not really needed for cars that are inherently jack-of-all trade types, which is exactly what sedans, wagons, and hatches were conceived to be.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

DaLeadBull said:


> The reason Audi's generally tend to understeer is that most of the engine's weight is over the front axle unlike BMW's and Benz's. It has nothing to do with customer expectation.


exactly, it's all about weight distribution and a little bit makes a difference. The a3 3.2 pig i had for a while was almost 3800 pounds and most of that extra weight in the front, needless to say that car did not handle particularly well. Just by going to the 2t handling was improved vastly. The rs3 as a parts bin special used a heavy motor and apparently suffered because of it. They obviously tried to put a bandaid on it with larger width front wheels, if there were some other "setup" trick to improve handling they would have done it.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

there are tons of heavily front biased FWD cars in the race course that does not understeer. It involves a bit amount of chassis tuning, not just throwing in stiffer springs & bigger sway bars.

Also, the macpherson struts probably is not optimal given its too many compromises for the sake of compactness. I don't know why they didn't come out with a compact front suspension like so many other FWD mfgs out there, which all seem to have done it to overcome the limitations of the macpherson struts. There's always alot of hooply on 4 link, 5 links rear suspensions, but the front almost always stays the same.


----------



## Velocipedio_Redux (Jul 26, 2013)

LWNY said:


> there are tons of heavily front biased FWD cars in the race course that does not understeer. It involves a bit amount of chassis tuning, not just throwing in stiffer springs & bigger sway bars.
> 
> Also, the macpherson struts probably is not optimal given its too many compromises for the sake of compactness. I don't know why they didn't come out with a compact front suspension like so many other FWD mfgs out there, which all seem to have done it to overcome the limitations of the macpherson struts. There's always alot of hooply on 4 link, 5 links rear suspensions, but the front almost always stays the same.


I don't think they need to change the front suspension, honestly. It is simple and effective enough. The RS3 is certainly compromised the perspective of what constitutes an ideal sports car chassis and setup, but what sporty sedan or hatch isn't compromised? Audi's approach in setting up cars to respond with mild understeer at the tractive limits is quite sensible (limits which one will never find on a public road), and the limits of an RS3, TTRS, S3, etc. are much higher than what most drivers on this forum will ever experience. In most cases, understeer events are the result of a driving error. It is not difficult to learn to drive a slightly front heavy AWD chassis in a clean manner; the window of handling neutrality is certainly smaller than something like a Porsche Cayman, but stay inside it and there isn't much out there that will give you a true run for your money. Personally, I prefer a mild understeer to an oversteer characteristic as it is less fatigue inducing over time, and much more controllable in all conditions.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Velocipedio_Redux said:


> I don't think they need to change the front suspension, honestly. It is simple and effective enough. The RS3 is certainly compromised the perspective of what constitutes an ideal sports car chassis and setup, but what sporty sedan or hatch isn't compromised? Audi's approach in setting up cars to respond with mild understeer at the tractive limits is quite sensible (limits which one will never find on a public road), and the limits of an RS3, TTRS, S3, etc. are much higher than what most drivers on this forum will ever experience. In most cases, understeer events are the result of a driving error. It is not difficult to learn to drive a slightly front heavy AWD chassis in a clean manner; the window of handling neutrality is certainly smaller than something like a Porsche Cayman, but stay inside it and there isn't much out there that will give you a true run for your money. Personally, I prefer a mild understeer to an oversteer characteristic as it is less fatigue inducing over time, and much more controllable in all conditions.


you guys are funny! just give me the car and I will fix it. I don't car what Audi does to it cuz I will just change it to suit me! Sportback or die! Modify or die!


----------

